# Is my budgie ok now?



## nessy (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi

Im new here! In March 2017 I bought two very young (one was definitely only 6 weeks) budgies for our family (one was a birthday present for my boy (7). I purchased a lovely large cage and some cool toys. We set about taming them and had them sitting on our hands... all going really well.

Then one day I noticed Scruffy (the slightly older one) was crazy hungry ALL the time and would beg for food constantly. Both budgies appeared to be quite skinny despite giving them the recommended maximum amount of seed per day with supplemental veggies and fruit. This went on for a couple of weeks until we found Scruffy dead on the floor one day even though she had been looking fine when we left that morning. I had noticed our other budgie Hedwig seemed to be breathing heavily and his tail would bob up and down as he breathed.

I immediately took Hedwig to the vet and he tested for worms and something else (can't remember) which were negative and said it is most likely chlamydia and gave us an antibiotic to give in water daily for 6 weeks.

The six weeks are up and Hedwig seems very happy (a bit lonely tho!) and his breathing has improved a lot but I can still see him breathing noticeably. 

Im not sure if he is really better or if its ok to get more budgies.. we are all crazy about Hedwig but also don't want to risk making other budgies sick. Any ideas?


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, and welcome to Talk Budgies. I'm so sorry for your loss of Scruffy :hug:

I'm glad that Hedwig seems happy but i'm sure it's normal for him to feel lonely now, too. If you are still worried about him I would suggest taking him to the vet again for a check up so they can decide what to do next- or at least call them up to voice your concerns.

When getting a new budgie it's important to protect your current birdies by quarantining them: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html If I were to get a new budgie in the future, I would not risk it, and do the full quarantine.

When finding your way around the website here make sure to read all the stickies (the posts on top of the page). There's so much to learn!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Scruffy :upset: 

I agree with Bee. Getting Hedwig a checkup at the avian vet (if you wanted, you could even get a second opinion at another avian vet to be sure) would be a great first step now that his medications have finished. 

Also, is he really lonely? If he enjoys interacting with you and your son, is active and curious, and plays well with his toys, he may not need a friend. 

However, if he seems more withdrawn without Scruffy, even after the six weeks, then getting him a friend may be a good idea. 

I hope that you can find some answers soon! We, unfortunately, have no way to confirm Hedwig's health from what you said  

I look forward to hearing what the vet says!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd recommend taking Hedwig to an Avian Vet to tested for AGY as well as for a lingering respiratory infection.

Additionally, it is best to give budgies medication orally via syringe rather than administering medication in the water. There is no way to know if the budgie is drinking enough to ensure they are getting enough of the medication when it is given in that manner. 

I'd ensure Hedwig is completely well before considering getting another budgie and work to locate an ethical and responsible breeder to buy from. 
As Star has indicated, not all budgies need a friend if they are getting plenty of attention and interaction from their human flock.

Even after Hedwig is well, you'll still need to quarantine the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

After quarantine, it is best to introduce the two in neutral territory.

http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-buy...l]-breeder-rather-than-big-box-pet-store.html*


----------



## nessy (Jul 31, 2017)

Thankyou for your replies... I've taken it all on board! 

I took Hedwig to the vet again and the vet noted that his chest sounded clear and he has put on weight. The vet said he looked fantastic as he was chirping and actively playing. 

His breathing rate was normal and because it has been several weeks now (nearly two months) since our other budgie (Scruffy) died the vet seems to think he is in the clear. She said to wait a couple of weeks and keep an eye on his breathing rate just to be sure and then to keep a new bird quarantined (as you guys have mentioned here)

My vet isn't a specialised avian vet but the clinic has always been great with my pets. 

What do you think? I know I need to read through your replies again as there are sure to be some details I've forgotten!

Also, I have tracked down an awesome breeder who gets all his budgies vet certified before sale (as well as being hand tamed)... Never buying from a pet shop again!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe if you wait the additional two weeks, as recommended by your vet, and then ensure you follow the full 45 day quarantine period you will be fine in getting another budgie.

It's great that you've found an ethical and responsible breeder.

Hopefully this breeder is practicing co-parenting with his birds so the babies are getting the much needed socialization from their Dads as they grow and wean.

The baby you get will need to be fully weaned and eating on its own for a minimum of two weeks prior to being released to you.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-breeding/336209-planned-co-parenting-raising-tame-chicks.html*


----------

